# Acer Aspire 8930G



## Brainbug0815 (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo leute,habe da mal eine frage.
Habe seit gut 3 wochen das oben genannte notebook,mit vista drauf.
Wenn ich auf Arbeitsplatz( Computer) gehe zeigt er mir 2 platten an. 
Einmal mit 144Gb und mit 137 Gb sind ca 281 Gb.Aber es soll eine 320 Gb platte drin sein.
ok ich weiss das es nie die vollen 320Gb sind aber wenn ich defragmentiere zeigt er mir ne 3. platte an als pqservice.wie komm ich daran?und was ist denn das?

mfg


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. Februar 2009)

Brainbug0815 schrieb:


> aber wenn ich defragmentiere zeigt er mir ne 3. platte an als pqservice.wie komm ich daran?und was ist denn das?


Das ist die Recovery Partition für dein Vista

Edit:
Hier gibts viel darüber zu lesen: Allgemein - Acer-Userforum.de


----------



## Brainbug0815 (6. Februar 2009)

Ja?! weil unter c:acer ist auch ein ordner der alle treiber und vista drin hat...
Aber besten dank ,werde mir das durchlesen. danke für den hinweis!!


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2009)

das is in der tat ne recovery-partition. falls dich das stört und du die evtl. mitgelieferte zusatzsoftware von acer nicht brauchst, kannst du ja vista neu installieren und dabei die ganze platte neu partitionieren. ich hab mein 5920g neu inztalliert, weil bei mir vista32 installiert war und ich mit ner vista64-DVD meines bruders viata64 installieren konnte (mit dem key MEINES laptops, das is kein problem).


----------



## Brainbug0815 (6. Februar 2009)

Also eine sicherheitskopie habe ich schon gemacht.mit komplett der software, die in dem acer ordner war.habe mich nur gefragt wozu der pqservice gut war.aber jetzt weiss ich es.ja das klappt wirklich mit dem key die 64 bit version zu schalten.habe auf mein spielerechner auch die 64 bit drauf mit dem damals 32 bit vista home premium key.keine probleme...


----------

